# Waiting for my new Cuisinart Elite 16-cup food processor!



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I thought that I'd start this thread since Leslie has her KitchenAid mixer one. (I love my KA mixers. Actually, I have 2 of them. One is over 30 years old and one that's about 5 years old.)

Aside from reading, one of my other passions in life is cooking. That said, I'm a gadgetaholic, as well as the owner of most things "small electrical" in the kitchen. I use all of these things, and produce good food with them, so I can justify it. (My new son-in-law, probably guided by Megan, bought me an apron for Christmas a couple of years ago. The saying on it? "The chef who dies with the most gadgets wins." Enough said. At least I use my gadgets and appliances.)

I have been looking around for a new food processor since the bowl of my KA FP750 fell off of the counter and broke into many pieces on the 4th of July. (I don't like the feel of my KA food processor very well, so didn't think I wanted to invest in a new bowl, larger feed tube, and the other attachments that I really wanted.) Anyway, I'm sure I'll find a home for it with someone who wants to invest in a bowl.

After doing a lot of research, I decided to spring for the new Cuisinart die cast metal 16-cup Elite food processor that is currently only sold through Williams-Sonoma. It's certainly not cheap, but the motor has an unheard of 20-year guarantee and all of the parts have a 3-year guarantee. Here's a link for anyone who might be interested.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/sku9968082/index.cfm?pkey=celectrics-new#BVReviewsContainer

For those of you who think that buying a(n expensive) food processor is a waste of money, so be it. For the rest of you who truly appreciate quality and love to cook, you'll be amazed by this product. The reviewers have given it 4.9 out of 5 stars, and the website www.kitchenauditions.com gave it a glowing recommendation.

As for why I want something as big and expensive as this, I cook a lot, as I find it to be really relaxing and it's the way I express myself creatively and artistically. (Actually, it's only about $70 more than many good food processors on the market.) I make many things from scratch (even crackers, bagels, English muffins, pasta, mozzarella, etc.), and wish I'd have been a chef. For that reason, I consider cooking to be a real challenge, and I love great appliances. (I read cookbooks in the same way that I read novels.)

Just had to share.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yay, another kitchen appliance watch.  Good for you for doing the research to find something that is exactly what you want and need.
I'm not necessarily a good cook, but I do believe in buying quality items when possible.  I bought a $40.00 food processor and it only lasted 2 years.  
Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Will do, deb. I believe that you get what you pay for, too. Have learned that lesson the hard way over the years. I've also learned that I have to like things that are important to me. Since I didn't really like my KA food processor, although I know many people love it, I couldn't pass up the opportunity to replace it when the bowl broke. There's no way I'd have just been able to limit myself to a new bowl. Would have needed the lid with the wide feed tube, the new expanded feed tube pusher, the citrus juicer, etc. I'd have still ended up with something that I didn't like the feel of. (I know that sounds silly to some.) For that reason, I spent about twice as much and will have something fantastic.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I had a cuisinart I bought in the 80's that lasted forever until I lost it during a move some 15 years later. Was very disappointed with the cuisinart I replaced it with. I ended up buying a kitchen aid one I love. I'm glad they came out with a new cuisinart with a good warrenty, hopefully they have improved it since it went down hill in the 90's.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a policy that I follow in regards to most everything purchased: If it is for a one time use, get the cheapist that will get the job done. If it is something that I will use many times, get the best that I can afford. Having to do work arounds to use something that isn't quite right bothers me far more than spending more money and getting something that is just what I wanted. Mostly I'm doing tools, but kitchen appliances are your tools, right? So congratulations on getting what you wanted to do the "job" right!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Absolutely, Intinst. I use these "tools" for enjoyment as well as productivity, and I don't use them as often if I don't like them. Granted, there are many other ways to accomplish the tasks that this appliance does so well, but I feel more like I'm channeling my culinary idol, the late, great Julia Child, if I'm using top quality tools.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Cindy. How exciting!

I have gone through a number of food processors over the years. My current one is a KitchenAid which I asked for (and received) for Christmas in 2005. Ironically, right after Christmas, I stopped cooking. It wasn't a specific decision or anything...I just sort of stopped. I think I was bored with the routine and the day-to-day. Anyway, I've gradually been easing back in -- I think that was part of the reason for buying a new KA mixer and the rice cooker. Also, when I cook now, it's a treat: "Oh, mom's cooking!" since I usually make one of my specialties that the family hasn't had in a while.

I guess that's a long way of saying -- I'm like you. I like gadgets and I like the right tools to do the job. It makes it so much easier. This is a lesson my husband hasn't fully embraced yet (he's been teaching himself to cook since I stopped). For example, he won't use the egg slicer to slice a hard boiled egg or the lemon juicer to juice a lemon. Don't ask me why! He does occasionally pull out the food processor and I think he has used the new KA once or twice (he claims it's noisy). He is intrigued by the rice cooker but hasn't actually made anything in it yet.

Keep us posed on your Cuisinart watch and new adventures in cooking.

L

PS, I'm like you, I love to read cookbooks.

PPS, This reminds me of my book recommendations from the other day. Have you read any of Ruth Reichl's books? The Last Chinese Chef by Nicole Mones?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just went to look at your FP and discovered the mini-prep. I really like the look of this little guy and it's only $60!

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/9968108/index.cfm?cm_src=rel










L


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Speaking of Williams Sonoma, I love their goldtouch baking pans. They cook everything so evenly.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Speaking of Williams Sonoma, I love their goldtouch baking pans. They cook everything so evenly.


I do, too. I am surprised that America's Test Kitchen rated the pans so highly, but didn't give good ratings to the Goldtouch cookie sheets. I have those, as well, and they're ok when parchment or Silpats are used with them, but the bottom of the cookies overbakes without something on the sheets.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Congratulations, Cindy. How exciting!
> 
> I have gone through a number of food processors over the years. My current one is a KitchenAid which I asked for (and received) for Christmas in 2005. Ironically, right after Christmas, I stopped cooking. It wasn't a specific decision or anything...I just sort of stopped. I think I was bored with the routine and the day-to-day. Anyway, I've gradually been easing back in -- I think that was part of the reason for buying a new KA mixer and the rice cooker. Also, when I cook now, it's a treat: "Oh, mom's cooking!" since I usually make one of my specialties that the family hasn't had in a while.
> 
> ...


Leslie, I think we'd get along well. Not only do we like kitchen gadgets and appliances, read cookbooks as if they were novels, and think the small Cuisinart Elite f.p. is a cute little thing, but we both have a thing for Hugh Jackman. (I try to find a way to insert him into the Infinity thread whenever possible. So far, I've only gotten to make a connection to him twice. I keep looking, though.  )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hugh thinking, "Cindy, I think it was a very wise decision to buy that new food processor...."


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Good one, Leslie. I can just hear him saying that.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a baby cuisinart that I inherited from someone who moved, and I hardly ever ever use it.  Someone insisted on giving us one for a wedding gift (I did NOT want one) and I absolutely loved it, but when we moved here I sold and disposed of everything that would not fit in a suitcase.  I don't miss it now though, but it has been replaced in my heart by my new steamer/rice cooker WOO HOO


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I kept telling myself that I wasn't going to click on this thread. After all, in the past month I have acquired a rice cooker, Borsa Bella bag and Oberon cover (ordered but hasn't arrived yet) and now I am looking at a Zarafina tea maker. Yet here I am. I guess I am just a glutton for punishment. The thing is, I love all of the products that I have learned about here on KB and probably wouldn't have known about any of them without all of you.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

wow Cindy, I had no Idea you could make dough in a food processer.  The video makes that thing look awesome.  The stacking bowls are great, no one size fits all, and the adjustable slicer too cool. When do you get it?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> wow Cindy, I had no Idea you could make dough in a food processer. The video makes that thing look awesome. The stacking bowls are great, no one size fits all, and the adjustable slicer too cool. When do you get it?


Yes, bookfiend, this one even has a dough setting that powers the motor down a bit so that it kneads it more slowly. Of course, since the motor's a 1000 watt one, that's probably a good thing. I've been making dough in food processors for years, and even have a good and quick white bread recipe that's started in the f.p. All but 1 c. of the flour is processed, and the dough goes through its first rise in the processor bowl with the lid on. After that, the other cup is added, the dough is processed, and the loaf is shaped, rises in the pan, and then is baked. It's really easy, and is fun to watch it rise in the work bowl.

I've also been making pasta dough in the f.p. for a long time, and it works great, too. (Sometimes I make it by hand on the counter, the old-fashioned way, or in my KitchenAid, but the food processor is the easiest way and the quickest.)

The food processor that I am replacing has the stacking bowls, and I've loved them. They weren't able to all be used with an "S" blade, so that will be great. The small bowl really comes in handy, and I love the way the lid on the one that I'm getting has a seal so that no liquid gets out. (The blades also lock in the bowls, so that will be nice.)

I just get an email from Williams-Sonoma, and my food processor will be delivered today. I'll have to have some fun with it, and then will post pics in the food thread.

I am such a dork. It's unbelievable how much I am eagerly awaiting delivery today. You're right about the video on the W-S site. It's really interesting, and makes me want to cook! I'm even going to a W-S technique class next Sunday morning, as they are featuring new and great ways to use the food processor. I'm sure they'll be covering the old techniques, as well, so it will be fun. I'm roping my daughters into going, too, although I'd be fine going by myself.

Well, gotta get to bed. Will keep you posted about my newest kitchen acquisition.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Latest update:  IT'S OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!  Yippeeee!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah for you. That class will be great with your daughters. Just think, next time your all baking something together, one of them might say "oh, remember we learned how to do in class, lets try that". Definitely mutual memory material.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

True, bookfiend. We've all been using food processors for quite some time, but I'm sure we'll find new and interesting takes on old ways of using the f.p.  We all 3 love to cook, so I'm sure we'll have fun. I think my wonderful new son-in-law may be going with us, so now he'll be able to see why we love small kitchen appliances and gadgets. (He likes to cook, too, but I'm not sure he quite understands our obsession with gadgetry, appliances, and technology. He's very tolerant of us, and is willing to learn. Great guy!)


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like a great addition to the family:  SIL, and FP


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Just had to say it's here, it's big, it's awesome, and I'm trying to watch the hour and 15 minute DVD, but I have to stop and fix supper.  I'm a manual reader, so watching the DVD and reading the manual is great. (I know how to use the thing, but I'm always on the lookout for new ideas and techniques.)


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Aw nuts.  You had me at 1000watts.

<----------------adds to list of things to buy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Aw nuts. You had me at 1000watts.
> 
> <----------------adds to list of things to buy.


That's the point at which Williams-Sonoma had me, too. 

Bookfiend, you're right. Can't beat a new fp and a new SIL.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just saw one of these at William Sonoma yesterday. It was so cool. Now I have food procesor envy.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I just went to go look at it at Williams Sonoma......sigh......

Gotta save a few more bucks before I can get it though.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Just thought I'd update you all on my wonderful new food processor. It's unbelievable, and has enough power to tow a waterskiier, I think.    Now, I see that there's a 14-cup version available, but it's only about $20 or $30 less, so I'm glad I bought the big one.  It really IS a wonderful food processor, and all of the faults that I've found with previous food processors have been corrected with this incarnation. Great appliance, and, in my opinion, well worth the money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you're enjoying the new processor!  I have food processor envy too.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Just thought I'd update you all on my wonderful new food processor. It's unbelievable, and has enough power to tow a waterskiier, I think.  Now, I see that there's a 14-cup version available, but it's only about $20 or $30 less, so I'm glad I bought the big one. It really IS a wonderful food processor, and all of the faults that I've found with previous food processors have been corrected with this incarnation. Great appliance, and, in my opinion, well worth the money.


Reviving this old thread to see if you still love this FP? I'm beginning my search for a new one..


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

rho said:


> Reviving this old thread to see if you still love this FP? I'm beginning my search for a new one..


I do still love it. The only problem with it is that it's really large, and it's hard for 5'3" me to watch the status of what's processing in the smallest bowl. Shortly after I got my fp, Cuisinart came out with a 12-cup (?) and a 14-cup version of the same fp. (I think there's a 12-c. one.) I'd have bought a SLIGHTLY smaller one had it been available.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - I'm a smidge taller than you (5' 8") so I think I could see ok .... Do you grate cheese or veggies often - those are two things I would use it for constantly ... And is it easy to clean and if you are using the small bowl does it spill over into the ginger size one.... Anything else you can think of that's important would be great to know.  Oh where did you see the warrenty on the motor btw?  Oh and it just has the 4 buttons for working it?  

Thanks!  This could work out to be my BDay present this year..


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

rho said:


> Thanks - I'm a smidge taller than you (5' 8") so I think I could see ok .... Do you grate cheese or veggies often - those are two things I would use it for constantly ... And is it easy to clean and if you are using the small bowl does it spill over into the ginger size one.... Anything else you can think of that's important would be great to know. Oh where did you see the warrenty on the motor btw? Oh and it just has the 4 buttons for working it?
> 
> Thanks! This could work out to be my BDay present this year..


I think you'd be able to see into the smallest bowl very well. I grate cheese and veggies, as well as chop veggies, quite often. I also use it to mix doughs, batters, and other concoctions that I don't want to blend or mix in my KA mixer. Because of the lid gasket's design, foods don't spill over into the larger bowls. That said, the lid is the hardest thing to clean, but it's not bad at all. (The gasket is an interesting design feature, and there are little oblong openings around the outside of the lid through which water can be run when washing the lid. Once in a long while, I might need to run a toothpick or a very small blade between the gasket and the lid while flushing water through it in order for a stuck food particle to be flushed out. I hardly ever do that, and it's not a big deal.) The lid and other components can be washed in the dishwasher, too, and that does a good job of cleaning out the gasket area.) All in all, I think it's pretty easy to clean, and I, personally, wouldn't let that stop me from buying this f.p.

I am pretty sure that the warranty (20-yr.) on the motor was listed on the box, and I'm definitely sure that it was specified in the use and care booklet. I also found that information on Cuisinart's website.

Here's a link to the Williamw-Sonoma website where all of the Cuisinart Elite models are shown, with videos on some. http://www.williams-sonoma.com/shop/electrics/food-processors/?cm_type=gnav When I read over the reviews on there, most of the complaints have to do with the weight, size, and ease of storage. (Some people find cleaning it to be a con, as well.) I leave my fp on the kitchen counter, so the weight and size aren't such a big deal. If I had to get it out and put it away often, I'd probably not use it very much.

Here's the Cuisinart webpage with information about the food processors. The 16-cup model isn't listed, but is shown in limited quantities on the Williams-Sonoma page. (I ordered mine from W-S when it first came out.) http://www.cuisinart.com/products/food_processors/fp-14dc.html

(I joke about the strength of the motor, telling people that it could probably haul a skier if need be.)

If I were not using the Cuisinart Elite fp, I'd probably still go with a Cuisinart. Even the older-type, with the two rectangular switches on the front, are wonderful machines. I had one of the older ones for years. Then, I upgraded to the KitchenAid fb (the basic one that America's Test Kitchen prefers). My lid broke on it, and I gave it to my daughter, along with a new lid. I guess I was in the market for a newer fb, and the Elite called to me whenever I saw it.  (I love gadgets and small kitchen appliances, can you tell?)


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

What, now I need the Cuisinart Elite in addition to my new KA??


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Neo said:


> What, now I need the Cuisinart Elite in addition to my new KA??


Probably so, Neo!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Probably so, Neo!


I was afraid you'd say that !!!!

My Mom does everything in her food processor, and doesn't even have a mixer!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Neo said:


> I was afraid you'd say that !!!!
> 
> My Mom does everything in her food processor, and doesn't even have a mixer!


I could easily do that, too, but I'm a small-kitchen-appliance-aholic, and love top-notch food processors, mixers (KA 6-qt. lift-type), and blenders (KA). I use whatever I'm in the mood for.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking at it I think I could go for the 14 cup one - wonder if they would have it any cheaper at a WS outlet - we have one about a half hour from me ... Now I'm just trying to decide where I could put it so it would be out and easy to use all the time ... Could put my rice cooker away and put it there - I would use this more often now


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

rho said:


> Looking at it I think I could go for the 14 cup one - wonder if they would have it any cheaper at a WS outlet - we have one about a half hour from me ... Now I'm just trying to decide where I could put it so it would be out and easy to use all the time ... Could put my rice cooker away and put it there - I would use this more often now


I'd think a W-S outlet might have it. I used to keep my bread machine and my rice cooker out, but put them away (with my electric pressure cooker.....I lold you I'm a small-kitchen-appliance-aholic!  ) so that my KA mixer, my Keurig, and my Cuisinart fp could all share the L-shaped part of that counter in my kitchen. Just remember to run water through the holes from the top side of the lid to flush out the channel between the lid and the gasket.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'd think a W-S outlet might have it. I used to keep my bread machine and my rice cooker out, but put them away (with my electric pressure cooker.....I lold you I'm a small-kitchen-appliance-aholic!  ) so that my KA mixer, my Keurig, and my Cuisinart fp could all share the L-shaped part of that counter in my kitchen. Just remember to run water through the holes from the top side of the lid to flush out the channel between the lid and the gasket.


The electric pressure cooker has been on my list also . I think I will head over to the outlet next week to look ...I just donated my bread machine to the Dominican Sisters thrift store -'but I can't give up my rice cooker even though I am on a long vacation away from grains .. My old FP is at least 20 yrs old (if not closer to 30) I think it can be retired to horseradish duty once a year ...

I watched the videos I found on You Tube and it just made me want it more lol.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

rho said:


> The electric pressure cooker has been on my list also . I think I will head over to the outlet next week to look ...I just donated my bread machine to the Dominican Sisters thrift store -'but I can't give up my rice cooker even though I am on a long vacation away from grains .. My old FP is at least 20 yrs old (if not closer to 30) I think it can be retired to horseradish duty once a year ...
> 
> I watched the videos I found on You Tube and it just made me want it more lol.


I need to pass my bread machine on to someone who would use it more. I really like to make bread the old-fashioned way (aka: without a bread machine). You'd love an electric pressure cooker. I don't use mine every day, but when I use it, I'm sure glad that I have it. Years ago, I used the old pressure cookers on the stove, but the electric one is so much easier.

As for the fp, it really is wonderful.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Well, after a very close call (read "Thank God for fingernails") in the kitchen a few weeks ago, and after seeing this thread... Yep. Another Kindleboards-enabled purchase of a kitchen gadget. Now, I didn't get the Elite. I did get the Cuisinart Prep 9.
> 
> I'm going to take it out of the box and figure out how to use it today.
> 
> I've never worried about cutting myself before, but after that close call, I'm afraid of my knives. I've even avoided cooking as much as I should for the past few weeks because of this. So, look out FP, here I come.


I'm sure you'll love it! Do be careful of the blades, as they're incredibly sharp.


----------

